# MONSTER 4 Wheel Caught off the PENSACOLA PIER



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Just in! 

Sept 11, 2008 sometime in the afternoon a local fishing god caugth this enourmous 4 Wheel off the pensacola pier. He was using a very very stout setup with HD quality line. The 4 Wheel put up a good fight but was tracked and landed with the help of the local community. I think this may be a record catch???? Didn't get a good weight on her because the fisherman insisted that he practiced the appropriatecatch and release procedures and let the monster live another day.

See for yourself: 




This story has made some good headway. Wonder if they are watching it in China...

http://pnj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080916/NEWS01/809160322



Enjoy!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

What a Dumbass!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

That is freaking hilarious, I feel sorry for that dude having to explain that to his boss. "Well thereI was........:banghead


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

This should go in the Politics section as that's going to make a great campaign video for one of the Sheriff candidates on how not to misuse/waste County property and resources. :banghead


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

why do people get lazy when on 4-wheelers? Instead of getting off and walking 5 feet to the water edge, I'll drive my atv into the water


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

oops, someone always has a video cam pointed at ya.:banghead


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy that makes me excited about paying taxes and knowing they went to buy that NICE 4 wheeler. I am sure that gun is going to work well after that saltwater cleaning it got as well!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

They should make that deputy pay for the damages to that machine. He didn't know how to put it in reverse so he drove it deeper. No training. No responsibility. Worst of all no common sense. Send him back through rookie school because the first training didn't stick!!!:boo


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

He should be cited for not having proper marine safety equipment.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Bowed Up (9/12/2008)*He should be cited for not having proper marine safety equipment.


Is it legal to take those out of the water for pics? Reviving could be a real issue.:banghead


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Next time they are looking at their budget for the year they should pick up a couple of these bad boys!


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

And they let this guy carry a loaded gun.:doh


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Was there and saw the whole thing. It was freaking HILARIOUS. And to think dumb asses like this are supposed to protect me? I don't think so, this guy has the gray matter of a shrimp. He needs to be fired, the 4 wheeler is ruined as is every piece of service gear he had on.



There were a lot of people laughing at this moron. And no, if I would have gotten into trouble in the surf that day (which I was smart enough to stay out of) I sure as hell wouldn't have called for a deputy. I'd rather have the surfer dude he was calling out come and save my ass. Contempt of cop on my end, for sure. 



FO


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh now they gone and done it. I like the fact that the surfers that he was being an ass to helped him and his mistake get out of the water.:doh LMAO :clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Was he wearing the proper life jacket ??

Scott


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I didn't think you were allowed to ride PWC that close to the pier.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

what an idiot


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *GMan (9/12/2008)*Oh now they gone and done it. I like the fact that the surfers that he was being an ass to helped him and his mistake get out of the water.:doh LMAO :clap


First of all, nowhere in the clip do I see..."the surfers that he was being an ass to" that he was an ass to anyone...maybe off film but definitely not on film. Secondly you don't know if the city had a beach closing and he was going to pass the word, you know like letting someone go without a ticket doing 70mph in a 45mph zone. As far as the ATV...Failure to maintain control of a motor vehicle would be in order. Sure wasn't smart one bit on his part. I guess no one here has done stupid shit like that, least of all get it on camera. Bad rep for your tax use is a no-brainer.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I have one thing to say.............. :doh

Yep... one of our finest......... :doh


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *AquaSport175 (9/12/2008)*Next time they are looking at their budget for the year they should pick up a couple of these bad boys!


That would be an amazing rescue vehicle , they really should look into it if it's not a proto type.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

I sense "Break.com" in this videos future...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Cut the guy some slack, not all of those guys are perminent beach officers during storm conditions.He may have been, I don't know, and it was'nt the smartest thing to do , but that could have been his first time on a 4 wheeler.If you have'nt been stuck or missjudged the depth of water on a 4 wheeler before your not rideing hard enough.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

I vote to add water approaches/techniques to the safety training next year. I feel really bad for the guy he could have been seriously hurt if it weren't for the local surfers and community members there to help him out. He was a bit rattled that was for sure.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *TURTLE (9/12/2008)*Cut the guy some slack, not all of those guys are perminent beach officers during storm conditions.He may have been, I don't know, and it was'nt the smartest thing to do , but that could have been his first time on a 4 wheeler.If you have'nt been stuck or missjudged the depth of water on a 4 wheeler before your not rideing hard enough.


It kinda' gives the impression that he isn't familiar with ATV's when he can't get it in reverse.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *TURTLE (9/12/2008)*Cut the guy some slack, not all of those guys are perminent beach officers during storm conditions.He may have been, I don't know, and it was'nt the smartest thing to do , but that could have been his first time on a 4 wheeler.If you have'nt been stuck or missjudged the depth of water on a 4 wheeler before your not rideing hard enough.


It doesn't matter if he is a perminent beach officer or not and it does not take a degree in rocket science to figure out not to ride a four wheeler in the gulf especially when there are 6 foot breakers. He is a dumbass.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't watch youtube until I get home but did it look like this?


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *TURTLE (9/12/2008)*Cut the guy some slack, not all of those guys are perminent beach officers during storm conditions.He may have been, I don't know, and it was'nt the smartest thing to do , but that could have been his first time on a 4 wheeler.If you have'nt been stuck or missjudged the depth of water on a 4 wheeler before your not rideing hard enough.


i don't know, driving a vechile, any vechile, into salt water is a pretty stupid thing to do. He intentially went into the water a bit. Then got in trouble by not being able to get in reverse.

he shouldn't have ever been that close in the first place



as far as firing him, making him pay, etc. Don't necassarily agree there. Not unless there's a history with the guy. We all make mistakes. I was probing a PC board at work and shorted pwr to ground onit. spiked but didn't stop so I didn't think anything of it. Then I realized I zapped about $50K worth of other boards in the chassis. Got ribbed, adopted the name sparky, fixed the mistake, and kept going. It happens


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess I have just done to many of my fare share of stupid a$$ things in my 48 years. I am glad most all of it was not around any video cameras...I feel bad for the fellow actually. He did something pretty embarrassing that acutually ended up getting him in a fairly dangerous situation. Yes, it does appear he should have had some more trainig or experience on the machine for sure. His superiours should have their butt kicked for not seeing to itbefore letting him go outand about doing his thing. Stuff happens...I say cut him a break.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Man that sucks. I have drowned out an ATV many times, but never in salt water. I guess that he just wasnt thinking.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Cops are humans as well, believe it or not. Cops make mistakes and are not error free in their profession. Its too bad cops are believed to be superhero's who should not ever make a mistake. On the other hand, the video is pretty funny, fortunately the officer did not get hurt.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet itwill be for sale next week on govdeals.com 

That is just pure lazy, no other excuse, just laziness. Too bad it wasn't the new three wheeled motorized thing they have out at the beach now.:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brent (9/12/2008)*and cops should be trained better and held accountable for their actions when dumb.
> 
> not bashing cops, but that's tax money getting washed around not just his money.


That is some of the funniest shit I've read.... *accountable for their actions when dumb...* stuff happens...I don't care who you are.

Homeowner to agent.... I'd like to file a claim

Agent to homeowner... OK what happened?

Homeowner to agent.. Well my $1,500,000.00 house caught fire and burned to the ground.

Agent to homeowner.. Please explain what happened. 

Homeowner to agent.. Well I had a pot of grease on the stove, went to do something and forgot I had it on the stove.

Agent to homeowner... That was *DUMB*, you need to be accountable for your actions, we won't cover it because if we did the claim would be paid from the premiums from other insureds. Its not your money.

Boat owner running up on a rocks..... Damn:doh Why in the hell did I do that.:banghead:banghead:banghead

I'm sure he will answer up to what he did, and be accountable, but not the way *YOU* want him to be.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (9/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> Boat owner running up on a rocks..... Damn:doh Why in the hell did I do that.:banghead:banghead:banghead




so you've met Nate?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hebegb (9/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (9/12/2008)*
> ...


No but I've put my boat on rocks, got towed off and insurance paid for my dumb mistake. Towing..Sea Tow $700.00+ and insurance $7,000.00+


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *seminolewind (9/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *TURTLE (9/12/2008)*Cut the guy some slack, not all of those guys are perminent beach officers during storm conditions.He may have been, I don't know, and it was'nt the smartest thing to do , but that could have been his first time on a 4 wheeler.If you have'nt been stuck or missjudged the depth of water on a 4 wheeler before your not rideing hard enough.
> ...


I agree, it was pretty dumb, and I don't know why I should try to defend him , God knows The police have never been sympathetic to me , but I do believe there has to be some good ones out there, I would hate to think this guy might be one of them and just had a bad moment caught on tape.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *P-cola_Native (9/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *TURTLE (9/12/2008)*Cut the guy some slack, not all of those guys are perminent beach officers during storm conditions.He may have been, I don't know, and it was'nt the smartest thing to do , but that could have been his first time on a 4 wheeler.If you have'nt been stuck or missjudged the depth of water on a 4 wheeler before your not rideing hard enough.
> ...


Either that or it was'nt the first time he had it in the salt water that day and it was already feeling the effects.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Man that dude is a double dumbass. LMAO


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Now that's just funny right there... It doesn't matter who drove the atv into the gulf, it still would have been funny regardless... :doh


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (9/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Brent (9/12/2008)*and cops should be trained better and held accountable for their actions when dumb.
> ...




ya but tuna man... thats why you have the insurance in the first place... but do they have insurance on all ATV's on the beach or are the tax payers just buying a new one??


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Cut the guy some slack.




I don't freaking think so.



A little common sense goes a looooog way. 



Dock his pay at least. 



What's a new machine cost? $5K - $7K?


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am pretty sure they are insured. Now whether or not the insurance covers poor judgement, I don't know.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I think enough damage was done to not beat up the cop. We all got to witness the point where he said "oh $%^&", and the point where his pride rolled right under that 4 wheeler, and to top it off a chick had to pull it out of the water for him. I call it even.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wysecw (9/12/2008)*I am pretty sure they are insured. Now whether or not the insurance covers poor judgement, I don't know.


First, quite a few cities are self insured. If the city has commercial insurance..There is NOT a clause in the policy for stupidity. 

I could name hundreds if not thousands upon thousandsof either insurance claims or our taxes being paid out to stupidity, dwarfting that ATV by millions...no billions.

I'm in no way rationalizing the actions of that officer...it wasn't smart at all....rather quite dumb, stupid, ignorant, poor judgment or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cop or crook thats the funnest thing i have ever seen. in about 10 to 20 years that incident will be thats cops favorite war story.:letsdrink


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

That was great....THANKS! :doh

Great Video :takephoto 

*Deputy Surf Dog*, that was a :nonono


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *X-Shark (9/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > Cut the guy some slack.
> ...


Come on....you call the police as someoneis stealingyour truck. The officer/officers arrive and you point out your truck going down the road. The officer and or officers pursue the thiefand end up ina high speed chase but, in the process of getting your truck back (lets say without any damage), a cruiser gets totaled. I don't feel a high speed chase over a material item, with the chance of death to anyone other then the thief would warrant this action. Is a high speed chase using common sense in this case?But you got your truck back, yea I bet you feel that the officer that totaled the cruiser should be docked $15,000+ from his pay. :banghead

Officer: I can't chase him, I might wreck my cruiser.

Post... Guys, let me tell you about the police and my stolen truck..........

*A little common sense goes a looooog way*. So very true, which obviously wasn't used here. And I'm in NO way condoning his actions:doh


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Geronimo showed me pictures that he shot yesterday while this yahoo was rolling his wheels. Someone is gonna get a "great" used 4 wheeler pretty soon!

:banghead


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

opcorn What a great friday. These post have made my day go by so much faster.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *miztergentz (9/12/2008)*Geronimo showed me pictures that he shot yesterday while this yahoo was rolling his wheels. Someone is gonna get a "great" used 4 wheeler pretty soon!
> 
> :banghead


When my wife first started to take the pic's, I thought the atv was going to be pulled out to sea. I haven't watched the video yet but It looked to me like the cop was not going to go after it, but then again, no ones life is worth risking over a fourwheeler.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *AquaSport175 (9/12/2008)*Just in!
> 
> Sept 11, 2008 sometime in the afternoon a local fishing god caugth this enourmous 4 Wheel off the pensacola pier. He was using a very very stout setup with HD quality line. The 4 Wheel put up a good fight but was tracked and landed with the help of the local community. I think this may be a record catch???? Didn't get a good weight on her because the fisherman insisted that he practiced the appropriatecatch and release procedures and let the monster live another day.
> 
> ...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the question needs to be asked "Would he ride his personal 4 wheeler in saltwater ?"

The county equipment needs to be taken care of just like they would take care of their personal stuff.

I was on Navarre Beach after Opal and there were two deputies on 4 wheelers just riding in the water because they could. Saltwater going everywhere on the machine. What a waste.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I will say first off I am glad he is OK. Secondly I bet he wont go near the water on a 4 wheeler again!!!!!:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Although I agree with you in principle Ron,In the business world he would at least be subjected to some sort of disciplinary action, IE: 3 days without pay,a written reprimand anddo something like thatagain and you're history. But too often in the civil service thereare no repercussions for bad decisions.

As far as the Dumbass comments, I think that is extreme. I think a lapse in judgement or lack of awareness is more appropriate.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

If you ask me, the only dumb ass is the ones he's trying to get out of the pier high surf.

I feel for the guys having to risk their lives to rescue people that are ignoring the red flags!!

The competent surfers are down the beach at the cross and ect. and don't need saving.

I saw the officer trying to get it in reverse. Maybe it was corroded after being used on the beach all summer.

Yes, maybe he should have walked out on the pier to be able to better communicate his intentions, but hey, who doesnt make a mistake? I'm not a cop, I'm a firefighter and I'm glad that they are out there. It has got to be tough dealing with everyones problems and getting shot at!!!



Just my .02, Reese


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the part where he turns around just before the wave hits him. He has a funny look on his face and then he disappears!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess it's too much to ask for him to get off the 4 wheeler and walk 20 feet to the waters edge.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

His New uniform will include water wings:doh


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

FishinFL I see your .02 and raise you my .02

There should be a sign clearly visible for all to see as you drive into the beach that states:

DANGEROUS SURF!! IF YOU ENTER THE WATER WE WILL NOT COME GET YOU!! SWIM AT YOUR OWN RISK!!

and leave it at that. No need to try to save people from themselves. The strong swimmers and surfers will be fine and the others should know better. Thinning of the herd, natural selection.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

LMAO, Clay.....

Quick work once again with the video camera!!

I figured you would be enroute to Texas with some blue tarps by now.....

Cudos to the folks helping the man out:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Last post messed up...heres my video I got of it yesterday,










And heres the post I put up with my take on what I saw with my own eyes (and camera).





www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic181729-2-1.aspx


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Breeze Fabricators (9/12/2008)*They should make that deputy pay for the damages to that machine. He didn't know how to put it in reverse so he drove it deeper. No training. No responsibility. Worst of all no common sense. Send him back through rookie school because the first training didn't stick!!!:boo


looks to me like he put it in 4 wheel drive. either way what a dumb azz! he should have to pay for it and get fired.imo


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

*LOL - I'm trying not to say what I'm thinking....* :doh "here's your sign....." ((no disrespect to the guy for doing his job though))


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been waiting All day to get hometo see this ( gov computer cant see you tube), the fist thing my boy ( Dean 10 ) said one word ...STUPID.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Whats the big deal? it's not like the county is having budget problems or anything. I guess he'll give Mac a call and they will get him annother one sent right out.

Maybe they can get him a Yak since He wants to hang with the surffers.........


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

There goes you tas dollars spent well on a new bike.:banghead


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

there goes another $10,000 of tax payer money not only the 4wheeler but the tazer and radios and gun that belong to the county what a dumbass and i got to see it all live he needs a new job


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, at least he's not an airline pilot!!!!! :banghead


----------



## Good Answer! (Mar 25, 2008)

If he worked for me he would be looking for a job right now!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (9/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *X-Shark (9/12/2008)*
> ...








That is not even in the same league as your example. Watch the video again.



He purposely drove the machine straight into the water.



He did not have the machine parallel to the water and he knew the seas were unpredictable.



We really disagree on this one.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FishinFL (9/12/2008)*If you ask me, the only dumb ass is the ones he's trying to get out of the pier high surf.
> I feel for the guys having to risk their lives to rescue people that are ignoring the red flags!!
> The competent surfers are down the beach at the cross and ect. and don't need saving.


a shut mouth catches no foot.

surfing at the pier gives you a good reference point as to how far you drift, unlike surfing at the CROSS, the sandbars at the pier make the waves break faster and steeper, making it a more 'high performance' wave... the cross is a place for hot doggers and longboarders.

trust me, the black guy in the video, his name is Max, and i surf with him regularly, he knows what he is doing, and has probably surfed bigger and better waves than just about anyone in pensacola...in fact, ever heard of Puerto Escondido????... youtube that.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

My guess, he's a yankee.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

The cop screwed up. I'm sure he realizes this and also knows that it will be a long time before people quit dogging him about it. It's interesting that the guy gets cut to shreds by a group of "average Joes" aka PFF... my bet is that most of us, me included have made boneheaded mistakes that could have or did turn out just as bad, we were just lucky no one caught it on video. 

I'd also strongly consider the fact (that it appears that) his initial motivation was to urge someone to stay out of the water.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Its funny this thread with video taken by no one on here, which is also an edited video, and the vidoe-taker is not a member on here to tell exactly what happened, gets this many pages of response, and I have the other thread, with video I took



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic181729-2-1.aspx



and a first hand account, and 2 people have responded. I guess though since in my thread the part of the story that the cop didnt actually drive into the water, it aint as fun.



I do not know a single cop that works the beach, and I dont know if there nice, or asses, but I will say again....



HE DID NOT DRIVE HIS ATV INTO THE WATER! HE OBVIOUSLY USED BAD JUDGMENT AND DROVE 2 CLOSE TO THE WATERS EDGE (at least where the waters edge had been for the last couple minutes until that set of waves rolled in) AND TRIED TO TURN AROUND (wich requires going forward) AND GOT HIS ASS TOSSED!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *GONU (9/12/2008)*My guess, he's a yankee.


Dude! Show me a video of a yankee "professional" driving a 4 wheeler into the ocean! :angel :bpts

Stupid ain't regional!

P.S. Did you get my PM last week about a gigging trip??????


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

> *VS200B (9/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > a shut mouth catches no foot.
> ...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FishinFL (9/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *VS200B (9/12/2008)*
> ...


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

> *VS200B his name is Max, and i surf with him regularly, he knows what he is doing, and has probably surfed bigger and better waves than just about anyone in pensacola...in fact, ever heard of Puerto Escondido????... youtube that.*


*



LMAO



Does Max know how you feel about him? *


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Clay your words sound a bit frazzled...are you hatting on this thread? 



I was not there for the action but sat down next to one of my great friends this morning editing the footage before I put up the post. Video does the justice. No other words needed IMO. Just thought it would be great to share. Need to work on the build up I guess. O and it is pretty hilarious..... 





Let me know if you want to contact him. Best videographer in town! The footage was shot in HD too. Very high quality. I'll try to get it up on the server soon.



V/R,

A


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

> *GONU (9/12/2008)*My guess, he's a yankee.


I guess there is more than 1 in this world thathas bad judgement. You need to come to grips with your fears.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Clay, In the video here in this post the ATV is first viewed on dry ground almost stopped thenrolling into the edge of the water. Are you saying this is not how he aproached the water then proceded to enter into the waterline? Your video didnt start untill he was already in the water. Please watch both videos and explain if this was somehow edited into the first posting. I guess I'm confused and do not understand your position.

This is why I chose to view him as foolish, it apears that he chose to go into the wash area Then realized that he was in "Over his head" (insert punn)


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *AquaSport175 (9/12/2008)*Clay your words sound a bit frazzled...are you hatting on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Frazzee...thats funny. If you knew me, you would know "frazzeled" does not even begin to describe me. And no, I am not hatting on this thread. If you were there, you know as well as I do, that that video does not show the entire indecent, from beginning to end, and has been edited to make for a better video, and I personally have no problem with that. I have to edit a ton of shit out and only get about 10% usable video out of my helmetcam video.



I did not turn my video on soon enough, and did not capture the beginning on time showing the events before he was actually in the water. Again, if you were really there, please dispute, (OR BETTER YET SHOW VIDEO PROOF FROM YOUR HI-DEF FRIEND YOU OFFERED TO PUT ME IN CONTACT WITH) the fact that the cop did not actually "drive into the water"? Did he not drive to the waters edge were the waves had been breaking too, and then a bigger set come in and over take him and cause the whole indecent?



If you call me a liar on that, please, please, please. Tell you friend that you watched edit the video to pull out the clips that got dropped on the cutting room floor, and prove me a liar. Even while watching his video, you can still see, as soon as the video shows the cop, he was stopped at what USED TO BE the waters edge. I do agree he used bad judgment, and got too close. I also agree the video is funny as hell, and cant be helped.



If it was the same guy that set up the tripod and camera while the 2 surfers strapped there ankle harnesses on or whatever you call them, then I KNOW he has footage of the beginning. Please prove me wrong.



And I again state, I have never had any interaction, good or bad with any of the cops on the beach, and don't know if their good or bad. But I will call this one objectively, and as the facts actually are and what happened.



Am I still a frazzeled hatter?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes. He rode to the waters edge, which is not shown in my video cuz I turned my camera on to late. You can catch a glimpse of it in the other video if you watch the first part were it actually shows the cop. HE is at what USED TO BE the waters edge.



Anybody who went down to the beach yesterday knows you could stand in a certain spot by the waters edge for a few minutes, and then suddenly without warning, a set of waves would rush up, and if you didnt move, you would be instantly in knee deep water. It happened to me a couple times while I was taking pics. Everybody would go running north screaming. My daughter had a fit cuz she got caught off gaurd and her $80 but ugly shoes got hit (don't know why she was mad...I paid for em).



The cop drove to what had been the edge. I turned my camera on to get video of him about to yell at the surfers, and by the time it powered up, and I hit record, he was tire deep in salt water.



As soon as the water came up on him (about the time my video starts) he knew poo-poo was goin down. He did exactly what I would have done, tried to jam it in gear and turn around. But he got overtook.



I will say again, I am not trying to rain on anyones parade. I DO think the video is funny as hell, just like any other "Americas Funniest Home Video". I just dont agree that the cop gets bashed, when honestly I woulda probably done reacted the same.



But it is funny as hell


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *X-Shark (9/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (9/12/2008)*
> ...


:banghead:banghead Well Hal...I guess we really do. Now enters Clay.....to be there and be a unbiased photographer....:clap:clap



> *Clay-Doh (9/12/2008)*Its funny this thread with video taken by no one on here, which is also an edited video, and the vidoe-taker is not a member on here to tell exactly what happened, gets this many pages of response, and I have the other thread, with video I took
> 
> http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic181729-2-1.aspx
> 
> and a first hand account, and 2 people have responded. *I guess though since in* *my thread the part of the story that the cop didnt actually drive into the water*, it aint as fun.






> *Gonnamissher (9/12/2008)*Although I agree with you in principle Ron,In the business world he would at least be subjected to some sort of disciplinary action, IE: 3 days without pay,a written reprimand anddo something like thatagain and you're history. But too often in the civil service thereare no repercussions for bad decisions.
> 
> As far as the Dumbass comments, I think that is extreme. I think a lapse in judgement or lack of awareness is more appropriate.


*"I'm sure he will answer up to what he did, and be accountable, but not the way YOU want him to be."* 

As you see I didn't feel he should get off scott free. BIG black mark on his record, I'm sure, as it should be.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh well theyll up some price and get another.. and Buck Lee gets another hummer


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/12/2008)*Yes. He rode to the waters edge, which is not shown in my video cuz I turned my camera on to late. You can catch a glimpse of it in the other video if you watch the first part were it actually shows the cop. HE is at what USED TO BE the waters edge.
> 
> Anybody who went down to the beach yesterday knows you could stand in a certain spot by the waters edge for a few minutes, and then suddenly without warning, a set of waves would rush up, and if you didnt move, you would be instantly in knee deep water. It happened to me a couple times while I was taking pics. Everybody would go running north screaming. My daughter had a fit cuz she got caught off gaurd and her $80 but ugly shoes got hit (don't know why she was mad...I paid for em).
> 
> ...


IF the water was like you stated then he sould have known better then to even get that close. Any one with a little bit of common sense would know that much. NO MATTER HOW YOU WANT TO ARGUE THIS POINT, THE COP AND THE4 WHEELER ENDED UP IN THE OCEANUNDER WATER. 4 wheeler, gear, andpride washed away.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

i would have to believe with a 80 million dollar budget a year the SO is self insured. That means the atv if replaced will cost the tax payers again.

now the officer should not be fired or have his pay docked...he was in the progress of safety control. he made a very serious judgement call to go to close (in the water) to the surfer/swimmer and now put is own life in danger. he should have had a bullhorn and stopped atv at a safe distance from waters edge.

he should be reprimanded for his actions and should be checked again on his decision making skills.

now in the private sector this person would have most likely been fired but this officer is in a completely different type of work that does put his equipment in possible danger!!! 

do we all make mistakes (dumb ass)...yes! in june i launched my boat at shoreline only to see it start sliding off my trailer...now instead of me going on and backing it to the water i PANICED!!!!!!! when you panic you no longer have control of good decision making. what i did was SLAM on the brakes...well i think you can guess what happened after that...luckly i was close to the water and the boat was aluminum!!!!!

was this officer and the atv funny...yes...really glad he was not seriously injured when the atv rolled over him...was my boat accident funny...it is now...when i tell the story on my boat we all get a good laugh.

this officer to will have a good laugh at the SO christmas party this year!!!!

i will say when his chips were down the people he is sworn to help came to his rescue! people helping people.

tight lines!


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Clay well put. I don't care how the ATV meet the water really and you were there to tell the full play-by-play. I don't get where all this "he drove the ATV into the water" came from? Who said that? The videographer was actually setup next to the pier to work on a small surf skit, which those two guys are friends of ours and intended to be the subject of the film. It was said that is was only a single red flag so I wonder why the police were involved. I wish we had the audio for the loud speakers. That would have been great for the intro. 

v/r,
Ant


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

I DID see the guy who taped the whole thing AND offer it to the local news (they were filming at the same time), obviously, they refused to run the film. The cop drove the 4-wheeler straight into the water. Period.

I stand by my original post. I am in Charleston and off to the Outer Banks of NC.

It was HILARIOUS. Any one knowwhyYou Tube pull it?

FO


----------

